# [emerge] choisir sa version de python

## MARACHE

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec les versions de python.

La situation:

-- /usr/bin/python/ pointe vers /usr/bin/python2.5

-- zope utilise python2.4 

-- le zproduit zpsycopgda utilise le package python psycopg-1.1.21

-- emerge installe psycopg dans python2.5/site-package

-- zope ne trouve pas psycopg

bref, ma question est la suivante: je pense que je dois compiler psycopg avec python2.4, pour cela dois-je changer temporairement le lien comme suggère boozo en le faisant pointer vers python2.4 ou y a-t-il une autre méthode qui serait préférable?

Etienne

PS pour plus de détail voir fil parallèle «Z psycopg n'apparait pas dans Select type to add».

----------

## xaviermiller

n'y a-t-il pas un module python avec eselect ?

----------

## Alexis

ou alors tu peux aussi utiliser "python-updater" pour tout passer en python 2.5

----------

## MARACHE

Tu peux préciser Xavier ? J'ai jeté un oeil sur eselect, cela n'a pas l'air fait pour moi, jai déjà bien du mal avec les commandes de base de portage.

As-tu bien lu Alexis? Ou c'est moi qui ne sais pas tout? Je crois que zope ne fonctionne pas avec python2.5. D'ailleurs bien que mon python soit 2.5, il va chercher le 2.4 pour son installation.

----------

## xaviermiller

désolé, pas vu de "eselect python"   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *MARACHE wrote:*   

> jai déjà bien du mal avec les commandes de base de portage.

 

Hé bien, au boulot ! Sinon, tu vas te sentir frustré et en punition, on te forcera à passer à Ubunutu  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> désolé, pas vu de "eselect python"  

 

juste pour signaler que désormais il existe   :Wink: 

```
[I] app-admin/eselect-python

     Available versions:  (~)20080124

     Installed versions:  20080124(15:58:55 11.02.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Manages multiple Python versions

```

----------

